# Unbekannter Nachwuchs im Teich



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

hier bin ich auch mal wieder. 
Im letzten Jahr bemerkte ich, dass meine „dicke Berta“ schwanger war, also Laichbürste rein  und einige Zeit später waren kleine Fische im Teich, ca. 30 Stück. Gespannt warteten wir auf die Farben – jedoch nichts veränderte sich, sie blieben grau mit einem leichten Hauch Gold.

In diesem Jahr sind nun einige ziemlich goldfarben, einige etwas bläulich mit einigen Goldpunkten. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich nun erfahren, dass bei Kois bereits mit ca. 4 cm Größe ihre Farben entwickelt haben und bereits auch die Barteln erkennbar sind. Bei meinem Nachwuchs kann ich jedoch keine Barteln erkennen, er ist nun bereits ca. 8 – 10 cm groß.

Nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich, dass der einzige __ Goldfisch (Sarassa __ Schleierschwanz), der sich in dem Teich befindet, hier für den Nachwuchs verantwortlich ist?????

Ein paar Bilder vom Nachwuchs könnt ihr auf www.lake-jump.de  finden. Die ersten 3 Bilder zeigen den Nachwuchs, das vierte die möglichen Eltern.

Wer kann mir sagen, was ich hier großziehe? 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht

Gisa


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2006)

hallo gisa,

grüß dich mädel - schön daß du noch lebst    

........... wat das für fische gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen - nur eines weiß ich - die fotos könnten von mir sein ......... ich habe drei baugleiche kandidaten, die habe ich im letzten jahr nicht einmal gesehen und jetzt im frühjahr als es warm wurde waren sie auf einmal da   auch so ca. 12-13cm ......... bisher habe ich sie als mischung zwischen meinen __ wildkarpfen und einem koi gehalten .......... aber karpfen hast du ja nicht im teich ............ also warten wir doch einfach ab was das wird   

lieben gruß auch an h.j. ......... und kommt mal wieder durch !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

von der Form her würd ich eindeutig auf Koi tippen!
Das mit den Farben ist nicht so einfach, dass die bereits mit 4cm ausgebildet sind halte ich für ein schweres Gerücht!

meine haben erst mit 15cm ihre Farbe angenommen, manche verändern jett noch ihr aussehen.

Also, mal Zeit lassen und in Ruhe schauen was da so kommt 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Doogie, hallo Jürgen,

na, dann werde ich wohl mal abwarten und schauen, welch Prachtexemplare sich hier entwickeln.

Einen lieben Gruß von Gisa


----------

